# New goat for a goat newbie-- What breed is she?



## kubileya (Apr 8, 2010)

Hi, I'm new here! 

I just got two mini goats as farm pets (and maybe milk). I got them from a local livestock auction, so I'm not sure exactly where they came from.

I originally went with the intent of getting two pygmies (and I did get one) but I kind of fell in love with this sweet little goat. She stands 21 inches at the withers and I'd be surprised if she weighs 40lbs. This isn't the most flattering pic of her and she's still all kinds of dirty and gross from the auction in it, but it's the only one I have of her whole body just yet.

Does anyone have any idea what breed or breeds she may be?

Thanks so much!

ETA: Looking at her teeth, she looks to be 2-3 years old, so I assume she's done growing


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

congrats on the purchase -- she does look pretty. I say she is probably a wide variety mix but boer is defiantly in her and maybe a mini goat (pygmy or nigerian) and who knows what else mixed 

welcome to TGS :wave:


----------



## kubileya (Apr 8, 2010)

Thanks for the quick response! Boers are very popular around here, so I guess it's no surprise that she'd have some in her!


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

yeah, if she's two, shes very tiny. probably had cocci at some point, after she settles in you should go ahead and worm her.

I'd say boer x nigerian


----------



## kubileya (Apr 8, 2010)

Thanks! I was hoping she had some dairy in her parentage somewhere-- she was certainly more, um... "dainty" compared to the full-blood Boers at the auction. Not just in size, but in build, too.

I went ahead and wormed her already and treated for lice (ew!).

Here is a pic of some of the other goats that were in the same auction pen. They seemed to come from the same farm (they had consecutive auction numbers). My goat was one of the smaller in the pen, but you can see how their size compares to the pygmies


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

wow, I've never seen a sale barn before. 
do you have any more pictures?


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

my head went to like kinder origins


----------



## kubileya (Apr 8, 2010)

There are more pictures of the auction sale barn here: http://www.flickr.com/photos/nekhbet/sets/72157623811932402/

It was a really interesting experience! I'd never been to an auction before.

Here's a picture I took of April today-- I think you can definitely see some Boer in her from this angle


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

wow she's looking better already, good job :thumb:


----------



## kubileya (Apr 8, 2010)

Thanks! I've been giving her a little grain & sunflower seeds and I think she's put on a couple of much needed pounds. And her coat is looking much better now that she is lice-free and getting brushed. She seems happy and I just love her  

Next step is learning to trim her overgrown hooves...


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

AAAWWWWW, look at that face. She looks like "thank you for giving me a good home".  She is really a nice looking goat. Just check her all over for lumps that should not be there.

By the auction picture of the pen, I would say she is Nigi and Boer mix. 

Congratulations, you did a great job. :hi5:


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

Hi and welcome to TGS! :wave: Congrats on your new ones! :stars:


----------



## Karens (Apr 10, 2010)

Hi There! I am also a Newbie to goats. We got our goats at an auction too - my husband says "you know you're a ******* when you get your pets at the livestock auction" :slapfloor: I have tried a few times now to get pics up here of my 2 pygmies.. they are tiny compared to everything I see on here! But I like them that way, I want them to stay small. My black 1 had a bad case of cocci & we are still treating both of them every month til August my Vet says. Can someone tell me how to get pics up here. I'm gonna try again if it works this one is my brown and white.. Gerdy Anyhow congrats on April.. she is Beautiful nice face! Karen it says the file is too big, maximum allowed size is 256 KiB.. HUH?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Pretty girl and going by the pic of the auction pen, I'd say nigerian cross.....also, is that the "pygmy" you got with her in the 2nd pic? Looks like a buck or wether going by the size of the horns...and a pygmy/nigerian cross too. Seet little goaties!

As far as posting pics, the EASIEST way to do it is to open a photobucket account , upload from your files the copy/paste the img link.

www.photobucket.com


----------

